# Quante volte sentite l'amante



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

Sono una new entry
45 enni entrambi
Sposata io sposato lui
relazione da 3 mesi
Evasione 4/5 ore al mese
Curiosità quante volte vi vedete/sentite con vs amante?
Mail o telefonate?

sara


----------



## lunaiena (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono una new entry
> 45 enni entrambi
> Sposata io sposato lui
> relazione da 3 mesi
> ...


a volte più a volte meno...
E' pur solo un amante .....meglio tenere le distanze no!


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

2/3 telefonate al giorno, 4/5 sms, mezzora circa di chat

Olivia


----------



## Tubarao (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 2/3 telefonate al giorno, 4/5 sms, mezzora circa di chat
> 
> Olivia


E non vi rompete le scatole ?


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

No


----------



## Tubarao (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No


E di che parlate ? Non vi finiscono gli argomenti ?


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

No. Parliamo di tutto, del lavoro, del tempo, di quanto e' stronzo Berlusconi, di cosa mangiamo, di sesso, di birra, dello sciopero, di the artist, di mia sorella, del suo collega


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

Ci vedimo quasi tutte le sere
stiamo a telefono anche 3/4 ore al giorno
Qualche e-mail 
Qualche sms

Gigia


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

Gigia come fai a vederlo tutte le sere? Cosa dite a casa?

Olivia


----------



## Tebe_ (29 Febbraio 2012)

Per lavoro tutti i giorni. Sia in sms, mail e telefonate.
Per diletto non ci telefoniamo mai.
Pochissimi sms....tipo..2 in 15 giorni...
Mai di più...non tutti i giorni.
Non saprei cosa dirgli.
E' l'amante, mica il mio compagno


----------



## Tebe_ (29 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe_ ha detto:


> Per lavoro tutti i giorni. Sia in sms, mail e telefonate.
> Per diletto non ci telefoniamo mai.
> Pochissimi sms....tipo..2 in 15 giorni...
> Mai di più...non tutti i giorni.
> ...


Intendevo mail di più


----------



## Eliade (29 Febbraio 2012)

Praticamente tutti i giorni...:carneval:


----------



## Tebe_ (29 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Praticamente tutti i giorni...:carneval:


....si ma si parla solo di lavoro davvero! (anche se ogni tanto cretineggio).
Sibilla...te ne devo raccontare una che non può stare nel blog....poi ti scrivo...


----------



## Tebe (29 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E di che parlate ? Non vi finiscono gli argomenti ?


Ma che curioso sei?


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

Niente a casa io normalmente lavoro di sera 
Non ho orari precisi
Lui non so cosa dice a casa :"esco " credo

Gigia


----------



## Eliade (29 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe_ ha detto:


> ....si ma si parla solo di lavoro davvero! (anche se ogni tanto cretineggio).
> Sibilla...te ne devo raccontare una che non può stare nel blog....poi ti scrivo...


Sono tutta orecchi e occhi! :carneval:
Quando vuoi....


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

*ora di basta?*

io nn capisco se siamo amanti
sono 9 mesi no sbagliato scrivere 4
non ridete però
allora ci vediamo ogni 20 giorni
4/5ore
cena e poi sesso coccole risate chiacchere 
sms pochissimi
qualche mail
telefonate forse  4 in 9 mesi
ma capita che per 3/4/ giorni non ci si scriva nulla

inizialmente lui mail molto tenere
ora sempre meno
dice che mi vuole bene
non so se chiuderla o tenermelo così
non mi fa più stare bene come una volta
il sesso però è meraviglioso sempre
sarà ora di dire basta?
sara


----------



## lunaiena (29 Febbraio 2012)

Ma perché dovrebbe essere ora di dire basta?
Perchè no lo senti abbastanza ...
Vorresti di piú...
O cosa?
Tientelo cosi no se ti piace cosi...


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

no non perchè non lo sento di più
perchè non capisco io continuo a dire che non ho l'amante
un amico speciale ecco
però quando non ci si sente per qualche giorno penso ok sarà finita 
poi ricompare

ero curiosa di capire come funziona sento di amanti che tutti i santi giorni si scrivono si sentono e mi chiedevo se non diventa un secondo marito ecco
ma vedo pure qui che sentirsi è all'ordine del giorno
per noi no

addirittura 3 ore di telefonate e vedersi sempre
ma non ci si stufa?


----------



## lunaiena (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no non perchè non lo sento di più
> perchè non capisco io continuo a dire che non ho l'amante
> un amico speciale ecco
> però quando non ci si sente per qualche giorno penso ok sarà finita
> ...




Io l'ho chiAmo amico del cuore ...
La penso anche io cosi.. Meglio non tanta confidenza se nó diventa un secondo marito...


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io l'ho chiAmo amico del cuore ...
> La penso anche io cosi.. Meglio non tanta confidenza se nó diventa un secondo marito...


e come e quanto vi sentite con questo amico del cuore?
tipo nel week end dedicato alle famiglie..vi sentite?


----------



## @lex (29 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io* l'ho *chiAmo amico del cuore ...
> La penso anche io cosi.. Meglio non tanta confidenza se nó diventa un secondo marito...


scusa ma non resisto. questo ancora nella mia vita non mi era capitato di leggerlo


----------



## Leda (29 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io l'ho chiAmo amico del cuore ...
> La penso anche io cosi.. Meglio non tanta confidenza se nó diventa un secondo marito...





Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> scusa ma non resisto. questo ancora nella mia vita non mi era capitato di leggerlo


Amico della figa non suonava elegante, cerca di capire anche tu.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io l'ho chiAmo amico del cuore ...
> La penso anche io cosi.. Meglio non tanta confidenza se nó diventa un secondo marito...[/QUOT
> 
> Scusate l'errore ma scrivendo con il cell... Parte ció che vuole...
> Qui bisogna essere precisi ora ... Perchè ci sono un sacco di maestri...


----------



## lunaiena (29 Febbraio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> scusa ma non resisto. questo ancora nella mia vita non mi era capitato di leggerlo



Eccolo un maestro ...


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> lunapiena ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io l'ho chiAmo amico del cuore ...
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e come e quanto vi sentite con questo amico del cuore?
> tipo nel week end dedicato alle famiglie..vi sentite?



Ovviamente no...
Ci vediamo nei giorni dedicati ai fedifraghi no!


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ovviamente no...
> Ci vediamo nei giorni dedicati ai fedifraghi no!


chiaro

 intendevo se vi sentite nei week
sara


----------



## lunaiena (29 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Amico della figa non suonava elegante, cerca di capire anche tu.



Bhe' ... 
A me farebbe piacere essere la sua amica del cazzo..
Ma dai su ... Ma che stiamo a scherzare...


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhe' ...
> A me farebbe piacere essere la sua amica del cazzo..
> Ma dai su ... Ma che stiamo a scherzare...




pietà...mi fai scompisciare

sara


----------



## lunaiena (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> chiaro
> 
> intendevo se vi sentite nei week
> sara


Anche... Io non ho grossi problemi e neanche lui ..
Ma non è una cosa impegnativa..
Se ci sei ci sei se non ci sei ci sarai..
Mi piace così .. Senza impegno..
Mi stuferei sennó


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Anche... Io non ho grossi problemi e neanche lui ..
> Ma non è una cosa impegnativa..
> Se ci sei ci sei se non ci sei ci sarai..
> Mi piace così .. Senza impegno..
> Mi stuferei sennó


ma come fate?
dico a non innamorarvi
a non metterci di emzzo attesa di una telefonata desiderio di sapere con chi è cosa fa
il mio c'era poi spariva una settimana io impazzivo ed è finita


----------



## lunaiena (29 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma come fate?
> dico a non innamorarvi
> a non metterci di emzzo attesa di una telefonata desiderio di sapere con chi è cosa fa
> il mio c'era poi spariva una settimana io impazzivo ed è finita



Ehi ma se pensi così.. Impazzisci...
A me interessa solo che quando è con me sia cOn me..
Il resto non mi interessa ..
Ma guarda che ci sentiamo e parliamo ma ognuno ha la sua vita no!


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ehi ma se pensi così.. Impazzisci...
> A me interessa solo che quando è con me sia cOn me..
> Il resto non mi interessa ..
> Ma guarda che ci sentiamo e parliamo ma ognuno ha la sua vita no!


lo so
ma io quando non lo sentivo per 5/6 giorni ero li a crogiolarmi e dirmi sarà finita

capisci?
quindi ho detto basta


----------



## @lex (29 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Eccolo un maestro ...


e mi spiace. non è un errore di battitura. l'apostrofo. ho la mania degli errori ortografici. scusa ancora ma non resisto.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Febbraio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e mi spiace. non è un errore di battitura. l'apostrofo. ho la mania degli errori ortografici. scusa ancora ma non resisto.



No giusto correggere gli errori...
Solo che no si gli altri ma io ho un cell che a volte scrive cosa cavolo vuole..me ne accorgo dopo e sempre sul cell non sempre riesci il modifica messaggio..
Non resistere...


----------



## ariel (1 Marzo 2012)

sposati entrambi con figli,ci sentiamo tutti i giorni con sms, ci vediamo circa 2 volte a settimana anche di più se può assentarsi dal lavoro,con mail mai e con telefonate rarissimo


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Marzo 2012)

ariel ha detto:


> sposati entrambi con figli,ci sentiamo tutti i giorni con sms, ci vediamo circa 2 volte a settimana anche di più se può assentarsi dal lavoro,con mail mai e con telefonate rarissimo


usti ma che vi dite' semplcie curiosità eh non critica
cioè non vi annoia non diventa una roba pesa tipo relazione seria

no?

sara


----------



## ariel (1 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> usti ma che vi dite' semplcie curiosità eh non critica
> cioè non vi annoia non diventa una roba pesa tipo relazione seria
> 
> no?
> ...


prima di essere amanti siamo amici..quindi parliamo di moglie,marito,figli,suocere,madri,fratelli,sorelle cognati,amici,lavoro ecc.. non stiamo tutto il giorno a messaggiarci però appena possiamo lo facciamo e se non lo facciamo ne sento la mancanza. tipo relazione seria? forse, ma sicuramente non mi annoio a sentirlo cosi spesso


----------



## lunaiena (1 Marzo 2012)

ariel ha detto:


> prima di essere amanti siamo amici..quindi parliamo di moglie,marito,figli,suocere,madri,fratelli,sorelle cognati,amici,lavoro ecc.. non stiamo tutto il giorno a messaggiarci però appena possiamo lo facciamo e se non lo facciamo ne sento la mancanza. tipo relazione seria? forse, ma sicuramente non mi annoio a sentirlo cosi spesso


Scusa ma se doveste rompere staresti malissimo!!
Toccati pure le palle non voglio portare iella...
non è neanche una critica e solo una considerazione


----------



## ariel (1 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusa ma se doveste rompere staresti malissimo!!
> Toccati pure le palle non voglio portare iella...
> non è neanche una critica e solo una considerazione


lo sò che starei malissimo,ci ho già provato a rompere con lui propio perchè il rischio di venir scoperti è alto,il rischio di innamorarmi è alto(anzi lui è già strainnamorato),il rischio di perdere tutto è alto ma il non sentirlo piu,il non vederlo piu mi soffoca,anche se sò che stò uccidendo tutto quello che ho costruito in tutti questi anni con mio marito


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no non perchè non lo sento di più
> perchè non capisco io continuo a dire che non ho l'amante
> un amico speciale ecco
> però quando non ci si sente per qualche giorno penso ok sarà finita
> ...



Alla fine ci diciamo le stesse cose
Ci va bene che tutti e due abbiamo la memoria corta

Gigia


----------

